# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Super Save VS San KOI Wheat Germ

## iwan dharmawan

Dear Para suhu menurut pengalaman suhu2 untuk pakan ikan koi jenis sanke,kohaku dan shiro cocok super save atau san koi terus apakah ada perbedaan signifikan untuk penggunaan 2 merk pakan itu untuk warna dan perkembangan tubuh si koi...mohon pencerahannya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan dharmawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan dharmawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## febri_CNM

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

klo om Fajar pakainya hikari friend..sharing dong hasilnya om

----------

